# [OT] Gute Soundkarte für ALSA

## Xe

Hallo!

Ich nutze die ALSA unter Gentoo und will mir demnächst eine neue Soundkarte zulegen, die (sehr) gute Soundqualität liefert und über einen Optischen Ausgang verfügt, mit dem der ALSA-Treiber auch etwas anfangen kann.

Darum würde ich gerne wissen, welche Soundkarten eurer Meinung diese bedingungen erfüllen.

Ich weiß, dass auf alsa-project.org eine Liste mit allen Unterstützten Soundkarten zu finden ist, allerdings geht daraus nichts bezüglich der Qualität der treiber hervor (meine aktuelle Karte sollte auch perfekt mit ALSA-Treibern laufen, hab da aber so einige probleme, die ich satt habe).

Eine zeit lang betrieb ich auch eine Karte eines Freundes (Soundchip war ein ESS ES1970M), die sehr gut lief. Mit dem Optische Ausgang konnte der Treiber allerdings nichts anfangen und die OSS-Emulation (Q3  :Wink:  ) funktionierte nicht richtig  :Sad:  .

So. Ich freue mich dann schonmal auf eure Empfehlungen und evtl. Berichte über Erfahrungen mit Soundkarten unter Gentoo! Also vielen Dank für eure Antworten!

mfg

mod-edit: +[OT] --slick

----------

## Andysan

Hi,

da werden dir wahrscheinlich die meisten eine Soundblaster Live! oder Audigy empfehlen, die haben ne super unterstützung unter Linux, problemloses Hardwaremixing unter ALSA, guten Sound spucken sie sowieso aus. Nur der optische Ausgang ist bischen kniffelig, der wird meistens nur über mitgelieferte/extra gekaufte IO-module oder externe Boxen zu Verfügung gestellt.

Ansonsten gibts noch einige Karten mit vernünftiger spdif-out unterstützung, hab aber grad keine im Sinn, googlen oder ALSA-Mailgroup hilft da.

----------

## Tobiking

Ich hab eine SB Audigy Player oder Gamer oder so auf jeden fall eher billigere kategorie  :Very Happy: . Wird von alsa ohne Probleme erkannt (emu10k1 im kernel) und hat nen spdif ausgang den man einfach im alsa mixer an und ausstellen kann indem man eine funktion muted oder unmuted.

----------

## Prometheus

Die Audigy ist generell super.

Nur funktioniert das Teil mit Dolby Digital nicht

 :Sad: 

bringt mir andauernd den kmixer zum absturz, wenn über a52dec dolby digital wiedergegeben wird.

Die qualität ist aber mit den dazupassenden gigaworks boxen spitze

 :Smile: 

----------

## Tuna

ich selber habe einen karte mit dem ICE1724HT chip. die soundqualität ist einwandfrei und auch ohne resampling (im gegensatz zu den soundblaster chips). ein digital anschluss is auch dran und der laut alsa auch funktioniert (kann ich leider nich testen.. es sei denn jemand schickt mir mal einen digital receiver ;-p). daraus resultiert dann auch -> kein hardware mixing! und die oss emulation im zusammenspiel mit mmap macht auch hier probleme (zumindest als ich das das letzte mal probiert habe). 

im grunde würd ich sagen es kommt auf die primäre anwendung drauf an. wenn man keine lust hat ein wenig rumzufrickeln und man schnell gut funktioniereiende sound haben möchte führt wohl kaum ein weg an die soundblaster karten vorbei. wer mehr in die richtung audiophil geht sollte vielleicht noch ein wenig tiefer gucken.

----------

## Xe

Hi!

OK, vielen Dank für eure Antworten!

Ich bin gerade am Überlegen, ob ich mir Creative Labs SoundBlaster Audigy 2 ZS 7.1 zulegen soll. Wie sieht das mit dem ALSA-Support aus?

Auf alsa-project.org sind zwar einige "Audigy 2 ZS Pro" und "-Value" und "-Was-weiß-ich" gelistet, allerdings keine "Audigy 2 ZS 7.1". 

Wird diese Karte also auch unterstützt, oder doch nicht?

Schonmal vielen Dank!  :Wink: 

mfg

----------

## Archaon

Tag,

also ich hab eine Creative Labs SoundBlaster Audigy 2 ZS 7.1. und die funktioniert hier ohne Probleme. Den digitalen Ausgang kann ich leider nicht testen. Und die OSS emulatioon funktioniert hier in Wine so hab der sound ruckelt bei mir aber haeggt glaub ich eher an meiner Wine config also an der emulation. Ich hoffe das hilft dir.

----------

## Edorian

Ich habe auch eine Audigy2 ZS und die läuft ohne größere Probleme unter Linux.

Das "7.1" dürfte wohl keine besondere Version der Karte bezeichnen.... alle Audigy2 Karten sind afaik 7.1 kompatibel.

----------

## Pegasus87

Also ich hab eine Terratec Aureon Fun 5.1 die soweit auch gut läuft mit ALSA.

Lediglich der Micro-Eingang macht ein wenig Schwierigkeiten, siehe https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-350956.html

Im Kernel benutze ich das cmipci Modul.

----------

## Xe

Hi!

@Archaon

Ja, bei mir ruckelt der Sound in Wine auch immer, egal welche Soundhardware/Treiberversion ich verwende. Liegt wohl an Wine  :Wink:  .

@Edorian

Was heißt  *Quote:*   

> ohne größere Probleme

  ?

-Ist die Qualität gut und funktioniert bei dir auch der SPDIF out? - Wenn ja, ist ja alles ok  :Smile:  !

@Pegasus87

Hm, mit einer Terratec-Karte (die mit dem ESS-Chip) auch ganz gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Da wäre die Aureon Fun 5.1 eine ganz gute Alternative, obwohl wohl die Audigy2 ZS sicherlich mit einer besseren Audioqualität dienen würde.

mfg

----------

## Edorian

@Xe:

Die Soundqualität ist einwandfrei. SPDIF konnte ich mangels entsprechender Geräte noch nicht testen.

Ich hatte früher (~ 1 Jahr) nurmal Probleme als ich den digitalen CD Eingang auf der Karte mit dem digitalen Ausgang meines CD-Laufwerks verbunden hatte. Es kam meistens nur "Krach" aus den Boxen. Unter Windows funktionierte es jedoch. Ich denke mal, es lag am Treiber; aber da ich dieses Feature eh nie brauchte, habe ich mich nich weiter drum gekümmert. Vielleicht hat sich dieses Problem auch schon in Wohlgefallen aufgelöst.

Etwas anderes was stören kann, ist daß wenn man die "Tonregler" (für die Höhen und Tiefen) aktiviert hat und weit hochdreht, entstehen unschöne Verzerrungen. Um das zu verhindern, darf man die PCM Kanäle nicht voll aufgedreht haben. Afair steht zu dem Thema auch einiges im Forum.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Wenn Du Dich dann entschieden hast, dann schau mal, bevor Du mit der Brieftasche unterm Arm lostobst, bei alsa vorbei und check mal den Treiber. Nicht das Du später beim Treibercheck bei alsa am unteren Bildschirmrand irgendwo liest bla bla grabbing o.ä. not supported.

Dann ist es zu spät.

----------

## Pegasus87

Die Terratec ist übrigens nicht so teuer wie eine Audigy  :Cool: 

----------

## November Rain

Ich kann hier nur die SBLive empfehlen, wurde ohne Probleme erkannt. Da die Audigy mit nem leicht modifizierten Chip arbeiten wird es da wohl ähnlich sein. Abwarten sollten Interessenten der SoundBlaster X-Fi Serie. Die Karte ist zwar seit Mitte 2005 auf dem Markt doch hat Creative noch keine Treiber rausgebracht. Der vorraussichtliche Termin dafür ist der Sommer 2007. Es wird sich dabei um Closed Source Treiber handeln die über OpenAL die EAX Effekte in Spielen zugänglich machen sollen. Im großen und ganzen wird derselbe Leistungsumfang wie bei den Windowstreibern angegeben 

Dies soll eine Warnung für alle sein, ich hab mir die Karte vor ein paar Monaten gekauft als ich noch Windows als Main OS hatte. Jetzt darf ich warten...   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## misterjack

hab ne Audigy 4 Pro, die kann ich ebenfalls empfehlen. fernbedienung kann ich dank Lirc unter Linux komfortabel nutzen. Spdif hab ich noch nicht getestet, jedoch Soundqualität ist top.

----------

## Vortex375

Bei meiner Audigy2 Value funktioniert der (koaxiale) Digitalausgang zwar, jedoch funktioniert ac3-passthrough nicht. Dies braucht man aber nur, wenn man sich z.B. eine DVD ansehen möchte und über einen externen ac3-decoder verfügt.

Ich habe es zwar seit längerem nicht mehr getestet, da ich für ac3-passthrough einfach meinen OnBoard-Soundchip verwende, aber früher kam auf jeden Fall immer nur lautes Knattern statt Ton aus den Lautsprechern.

----------

## SkaaliaN

Ich bin mal gespannt wann es Treiber für die X-Fi Chipsätze für Linux geben wird....

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> Ich bin mal gespannt wann es Treiber für die X-Fi Chipsätze für Linux geben wird....

 

Laut der ALSA-Seite rückt Creative keine technischen Informationen raus. Im besten Fall wird es vieleicht irgendwann Reverse-Engineered-(Murks-)Treiber geben.

Da sich Creative im auch im allgemeinen nicht gerade linux-freundlich zeigt (siehe auch ihre tragbaren Geräte, für die man meist Spezialsoftware benötigt) werde ich in Zukunft wohl nicht mehr zu Creative Produkten greifen.

Allerdings muss man sagen, dass die Original-Treiber von Creative für meine Audigy wenig taugen. Damit lässt sich nicht mal unterbrechungsfrei Musik hören.  :Wink: 

----------

## musv

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Da sich Creative im auch im allgemeinen nicht gerade linux-freundlich zeigt (siehe auch ihre tragbaren Geräte, für die man meist Spezialsoftware benötigt) werde ich in Zukunft wohl nicht mehr zu Creative Produkten greifen.
> 
> 

 

Scheint so, als ob Creative wohl in Zukunft seine Prioritäten überdenken muß. So wie's hier aussieht, wird das eine ganz schöne Dreiecksgeschichte:

Creative will Linux nicht, Microsoft will Creative nicht,...

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/81212

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/81212

 

Geil, geil!  :Laughing:  Hier mal die besten Zitate:

 *Quote:*   

> Microsoft hat in Windows Vista nämlich einen neuen Software-Mixer für die Soundausgabe eingebaut, über den die CPU alle Berechnungen für Surround-Sound vornehmen kann, für die man vorher spezielle DSPs benötigte.

  *Quote:*   

> Ältere Spiele können nicht mehr direkt auf die Soundkartenhardware zugreifen und über DirectSound3D die Berechnung von Klangquellen im dreidimensionalen Raum beschleunigen.

 

Klingt so, als sei Windows Vista noch bescheidener, als ich mir es ohnehin schon dachte. Aber das ist nicht alles:

 *Quote:*   

> Das neue Treibermodell solle das Betriebssystem sicherer machen, dabei würde Microsoft solche Verluste eben in Kauf nehmen.

 Ich wette diesen Zusammenhang können nicht mal die Microsoft-Entwickler erklären. Müssen sie aber auch nicht - Sicherheit ist ohnehin zum Totschläger-Argument bei Microsoft geworden.   :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> Um ihr Geschäftsmodell aufrecht zu erhalten, arbeitet Creative Labs deshalb mit Spieleentwicklern zusammen, damit diese zukünftig neben DirectX auch OpenAL unterstüzen. Die OpenAL-Treiber erlauben auch unter Vista einen direkten Zugriff auf die Soundkarten-Hardware und EAX-Effekte. Das soll laut Creative Labs deutlich besser klingen als die Software-Ausgabe über DirectX 10.

 

Hört sich ziemlich verzweifelt an, wenn ihr mich fragt. Aber macht nur weiter so. Als nächstes dann auch nen OpenGL-Modus und dann nen Linux-Port für alle Spiele.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## bbgermany

Wenn du das schon geil findest, dann solltest du dir mal in der aktuellen Linux User das Editorial vom Chef Redakteur zu Gemüte führen. Da sind noch ein paar bessere Statements drin, zum Beispiel hinsichtlich der Aktivierung von Windows Vista oder der Tausch von Hardware...

----------

